# Anyone know the conditions near St Marys glacier?



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Making an exploratory trip there this weekend, Planning on hiking up St Mary's Glacier to James Peak. How's the snow? Is the St Mary's portion skinnable or is this snowshoe or boot territory?


----------

